
The boss escaped, employees took over the label printing enterprise (in Turkish) - anticensor
http://www.patronlardunyasi.com/haber/Patron-kacti-Calisanlar-internet-sitesini-ele-gecirdi-/211049
======
anticensor
Jupiter Barcodes, a barcode label printing enterprise in Turkey, is about to
declare banktruptcy. The boss realised he will not be able to uphold his debts
and escaped. Employees learned this by a text message they received from their
boss.

